# AKC -feathering



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

I'd like to someday get Gidget's CCA and am trying to interpret the standard. 
Is feathering the longer, whispy strands?

And one more question, does puppy coat color indicate adult color? Gidget doesn't have "white markings", but does have areas that transition to lighter coat. 

Is this a concern for the CCA?

This might be a double post. Didn't see the first one.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

The relevant sections of the breed standard (with emphasis added to parts relating to your questions) are:

*"Coat* — Dense and water repellent with good undercoat. Outer coat firm and resilient, neither coarse nor silky, lying close to body; may be straight or wavy. Untrimmed natural ruff; * moderate feathering on back of forelegs and on under-body; heavier feathering on front of neck, back of thighs and underside of tail.*
Coat on head, paws and front of legs is short and even. Excessive length, open coats and limp, soft coats are very undesirable. Feet may be trimmed and stray hairs neatened, but the natural appearance of coat or outline should not be altered by cutting or clipping.

*Color* — rich, lustrous golden of various shades. * Feathering may be lighter than rest of coat. *With the exception of graying or whitening of face or body due to age, any white marking, other than a few white hairs on the chest, should be penalized according to its extent.* Allowable light shadings are not to be confused with white markings.* Predominant body color which is either extremely pale or extremely dark is undesirable. *Some latitude should be given to the light puppy whose coloring shows promise of deepening with maturity.* Any noticeable area of black or other off-color hair is a serious fault."

Feathering is the longer hair on the tail, etc. that you see on mature Goldens. In terms of coat color, the color of a puppy's ears is often considered a general indication of mature coat color.

If you're interested in an explanation of the breed standard there are a couple of things you can order from the GRCA. See _https://www.grca.org/about-the-breed/illustrated-study-guide-understanding-the-breed-standard/_ Marcia Schler's A Study of the Golden Retriever is a helpful reference that is offered there.


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

Thank you! I will order those. 
Is there a chance that her adult coat will be more even?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Not sure what you mean by adult coat being more even? Maybe one of the breeders will comment but in my experience as a Golden matures from a puppy to an adult, their coat undergoes changes in length, texture and color. The fluffy puppy coat is lost. Sometimes a "racing stripe" of wavy hair develops on the back and the feathering starts to appear on the tail, behind the legs, and under the belly. As they mature they tend to darken but some areas may remain lighter. This is what the* "*Allowable light shadings are not to be confused with white markings"is referring to. As an example, my Gracie is a mid-gold color but the feathering on her tail, rear, and belly shades to a lighter color. Even at 2 years old she had a bit of a wave in the hair on her back unlike the rest of her coat. She received very good comments on her coat in her CCA.

Maybe if you post a picture some of the breeders will have some thoughts for you. Another suggestion is to look at your dogs parents. There's a lot of variation in Goldens coats and I believe it's largely hereditary but also influenced by health and obviously by grooming.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I just looked her up on your Instagram and I don't think you have anything to worry about. She looks just like a golden puppy should. As they lose puppy coat and the adult coat starts to come in, it can look a little different but it's not a fault. The feathering occurs along their legs and tail and is generally lighter than the rest of the coat. Personally, I think that the ear color is a pretty good indicator of future coat color.


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

Thank you theZ's and Christen113. I guess what I now am seeing is the transition between coats. Thanks. I now understand that as an adult she can have areas that are lighter. She might be OK then.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

She'll prob. not only get that stripe down her back but also what I call a flying monkey face when her facial hair changes. Cute only cause it's so ugly lol....


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

Are you implying the awkward adolescent? :0)


----------

